# Fluoroscopy Codes



## mslori7 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me their thoughts on this issue, here is the scenario:

Operative report reads, pt came in for a lumbar injection (64483) with fluoroscopy (77003; for spinal injections).  There is also a Radiology report that reads 24 seconds of fluoroscopy used (76000).  I would like to know if there is an expert out there that can tell me if billing for the 64483, 77003 and 76000 is correct.  When I run an edit on these codes it says yes that a modifier can be used for the 77003 and 76000.  

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 2, 2009)

mslori7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me their thoughts on this issue, here is the scenario:
> 
> ...



Hi Lori,
The 77003 includes fluoro guidance for the injection. You should not bill for 76000 in addition, unless it was used for a completely separate procedure.

HTH


----------



## mslori7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Danny


----------

